# do vintage Little People fit in the modern Fisher Price toys?



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Relatives have given DD a few Fisher Price toys that come with the ugly Little People, full of accessories, that leave so little room for imagination. (Not to mention that since DD is a girl, they gave her pink everything, and now all the Little People she owns are girls. As if a little girl would never want to play with a Daddy figurine or let her female people have male friends. Grrr...)

But she does play with them -- we have an airplane, a boat, and a barn. If I buy some vintage, peg-style Little People on eBay, will the vintage people fit in the modern Fisher Price toys (airplane seats, etc)?


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

The short answer is no. The vintage Little People are quite a bit smaller, especially narrower. Some of the new stuff has a little "peg" for the people to fit over and be held in place (like on the seat of a car, plane, trike, etc). The "old" Little People won't fit on the pegs.

However, I see no reason why you couldn't use vintage pieces with, say, a house or barn--although there may be a few features that are designed for the new People to fit in.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

What a great idea. I have the circa-'82 Little People farm at my mom's house and the "current" Little People barn at my house for DD. She likes the "old" animals better because their legs move individually. Waaay cooler.

Target sometimes carries supplement sets, like a farmer boy and two cows. Maybe you could go that route. Now off to ebay for Little People animals....









ETA: the "chunky" ones from the '90s may or may not fit. The thiner ones from the '80s definitely will not, as the PP said.


----------

